# [SOLVED] Photoshop CS2 Updates



## Blue Ten

Hi, I have a question regarding Photoshop CS2's auto-update feature.

I like to listen to internet radio while I work in CS2, but I don't like the extra memory usage (and distraction) caused by the auto-update feature chiming in whenever I open Photoshop while on-line. I'd also like the freedom of looking up reference pictures on the web without having to go through the process of canceling the update every time. If I really wanted to update, I'd just go to Adobe's site .

Anyway, here's my question: is there a way to actually disable the update search in preferences (I've looked, but haven't found it)? Or some other, sneaky way, such as renaming a file in the plug-ins?

Thanks for the help . And sorry if this is the wrong place for this question...


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Photoshop CS2 Updates*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you tried to end the process for the ADOBE update?


----------



## Blue Ten

*Re: Photoshop CS2 Updates*

You mean in Task Manager? It doesn't show up there until I start Photoshop while on-line. And if I ended the process then, it would just happen the next time, right?

What I'm trying to do is make sure it never starts up at all. Sorry if I misunderstood your suggestion.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Photoshop CS2 Updates*

No That is what I meant. Yea I did mean in task manger.


----------



## Inactive

*Re: Photoshop CS2 Updates*

use the menu help>updates
there you can decheck updates under preferences.


----------



## Blue Ten

*Re: Photoshop CS2 Updates*



> use the menu help>updates
> there you can decheck updates under preferences.


O_O Thank you. I didn't know that was there.

I just wish I hadn't gone to the Adobe site to see if there was something I missed. There was a page I didn't know about, detailing how to disable updates in CS2. It had me create a notepad document called DisableAUM_Updates.reg which I then import into the registry. It worked, but it seems pretty permanent (the help option you mentioned is now grayed out). I hope I didn't make a mistake there.


----------



## Inactive

*Re: Photoshop CS2 Updates*

probably not. a lot of things can be undone in the registry once you know what you did in the first place. can you give me the registry entry you used?


----------



## Blue Ten

*Re: Photoshop CS2 Updates*

Phew. That's a relief.

Here's the text I entered before saving as "DisableAUM_Updates.reg" and importing:



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Adobe\Updater]
> 
> "Enterprise"=dword:00000001


----------



## Inactive

*Re: Photoshop CS2 Updates*

i had a quick look at my registry. that Updater key was not there, but i created one and then created a dword called enterprise and set it's value to 1 in that key. essentially what you did, only i used regedit. sure enough update was ghosted out. i undid it by deleteing that key and update was re-enabled.

so it can be undone, but since you wanted updates disabled maybe you should leave the registry as it is.


----------



## Blue Ten

*Re: Photoshop CS2 Updates*

Ah, I see now. It's at least good to know I can undo it if I ever have the need.

Thanks very much, everyone :grin:.


----------

